# 4x4 Obli Method (Petrus Yau Variant)



## Metallic Silver (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## TDM (Jul 22, 2017)

Similar to OBLBL, but I think OBLBL has fewer awkward turns, fewer rotations and better lookahead.

Interesting how the names are similar though - is that a coincidence?


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jul 23, 2017)

Holy crap it is similar, I didnt even kno about this method.


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Jul 23, 2017)

Why not just use Petrus? haha 

That's interesting!


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jul 23, 2017)

I_<3_SCS said:


> Why not just use Petrus? haha
> 
> That's interesting!


lol


----------



## zipper (Jul 23, 2017)

Do you have speedsolve video using this method? Tried one solve with this but seemed to be way too hard to look ahead.


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 23, 2017)

Many years ago (like, 2009?) I used to do a 3×3×3 block first, just as in this method. Something you can also try is to use keyhole to insert wings or the corner into the block, sort of like this:

/* Scramble */
B2 R2 B2 F2 D' L2 U2 B2 L B' R' D' R B2 R D' L D2 U Fw2 L Uw2 F Rw2 Fw2 B2 L Fw2 B' Rw2 L2 D' R Uw L2 Fw2 L' Fw Uw' F' Rw D L Fw'

/* Solve */
B' r' F r F r f2 D f2 F u2 R' u' L2 u' // three centres
F r2 U R U' r2 F2 L2 u' R' u // two edge pairs
F D2 B' U F' u2 // almost block
R U' R' U' u2 // finish block with keyhole insert

// View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## lejitcuber (Jul 23, 2017)

Cool concept, I have done an average of 5, and got a 58 average with a 54 single (DP), seems somewhat viable as a speedsolving method, sub 40 is definitely possible


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jul 24, 2017)

lejitcuber said:


> Cool concept, I have done an average of 5, and got a 58 average with a 54 single (DP), seems somewhat viable as a speedsolving method, sub 40 is definitely possible



Dam thats fast.


----------



## lejitcuber (Jul 27, 2017)

51 on 4x4 and a 1:28 on 5x5, pretty fun method tbh


----------

